# PMS symptoms gone mad after miscarriage!



## hanfromman

Hi everybody,
I just wondered if anyone had experienced anything like this - 
In September I had a M/C, and I've had 3 periods since (had to wait 10 weeks for the first!). But my body seems to be acting very oddly regarding PMS symptoms - I never really had any PMS before, but since the M/C it's like my body is going to the PMS shop and trying them all out to see what it likes best!!

Before my first period I needed the toilet all the time and had cramping from ovulation up until my period. Before my second I was spotty and again had cramps but less so. Before my third (started end of Jan) I had sensitive boobs and dark swollen nipples, and again some cramps. Now my period is due in about a week and for the past 4-5 days I have had nausea, getting worse every day. It started as just a mildly unsettled stomach which didn't affect me at all really, but this morning I couldn't finish my breakfast because I felt quite queasy. 

This has been driving me mad because this is our second month of actively TTC and as well as these odd symptoms I also have irregular periods, so I don't really know for definite when AF is due, and these symptoms being different every month keeps getting my hopes up! 

Has anyone else experienced this? Is this normal after a miscarriage?

Thanks!


----------



## bellamamma

Yes, yes, and yes! It's happened to me after all 3 losses, and now just stays. After the first 2, it eventually went away after abt 6 months though. Makes it difficult to decide if symptoms are pms or pg! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Orangeone

I have been having the same thing. Usually my PMS symptoms would be mild and always the same. This month and last month they're crazy. I'm spotty, extra tired, moody and just generally feeling rubbish. It's so annoying because many of them are quite like pregnancy symptoms. :growlmad:


----------



## hanfromman

At least it's not just me then!
I can't help feeling sometimes that my body is being cruel by doing this!! 
I spend two weeks wishing that AF would just arrive if I'm not pregnant, because I've realised that I can't read anything into any symptoms - it's so annoying!


----------



## Orangeone

I know it sounds strange but when you actually are pregnant I think you will know it. Then again you will most likely tall yourself that your not to be on the safe side. At least then you will get a happy surprise.


----------



## hanfromman

I hope you're right!
And I do know what you mean, because when I found out I was pregnant last time, just before doing the test I kind of expected it to be positive even though the only symptom I had noticed was darker nipples.
But yes as you say, because I really want to be pregnant and also don't want to get my hopes up I try to convince myself that I could be, and then in the next breath that it is just wishful thinking! So I don't know what to think anymore!


----------

